# Aquarium heater



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you need that much heat, you might want to use heat tape strips. Are you experiencing crystalization? If so, maybe you need to use it faster?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

If that is straight 55 you need to stir in about 35 to 40 gallons of water. If you have done that then crystallization wont be a major problem. I have stored large tanks of it through the winter without much problem. If it is too cold to pump its probably too cold to feed. 



Poptart said:


> Has anyone tried an aquarium heater to keep corn syrup from crystallizing. I'm using a 275 gal tote and was wondering if it would keep it warm enough if you had it inside a building. :s


----------



## Poptart (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry, I left out that this is HFCS 42. Closest supply to me! If you add water to it will it also help with crystallization!


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

I use an immersion heater (120) from Mann Lake. Cost $35-40 and it will heat cold syrup quickly in a 275 gallon tote. Pull it out before it gets too hot and darkens the syrup to keep it safe for the bees.

Chip Euliss


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

If you have 42 you better figure a way to keep it warm water will help some but that stuff is nasty for crystallizing. The immersion heater may not be too bad an idea if you do it carefully.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Chip Euliss said:


> I use an immersion heater (120) from Mann Lake. Cost $35-40 and it will heat cold syrup quickly in a 275 gallon tote. Pull it out before it gets too hot and darkens the syrup to keep it safe for the bees.
> 
> Chip Euliss


Saw your post and thought 35-40 bucks is something I want. Cant find one less then 189. Can you post the model number or link.?


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Saw your post and thought 35-40 bucks is something I want. Cant find one less then 189. Can you post the model number or link.?


The one I have is from Mann Lake. It is a simple unit with a heater and cord (110) covered with a metal shield to keep it from melting the plastic. It is their product #HD347 and they have it listed for $45.95. I think it was $39.95 when I bought mine. I use 2 of them for my syrup system and can stick them in 150 gallons of water and have it almost to boiling temperature overnight. I use an old dairy tank with an agitator so I can add dry sugar the next day and make my own syrup. Before I bought this system, I used corn syrup and the 275 gallon plastic totes. You don't want to heat the syrup too long because that will darken it and the process produces toxins so I'd suggest doing it during the day so you can turn the heater off as soon as the syrup warms enough to pump.

Good Luck, Chip


----------



## Poptart (Jun 9, 2008)

Just thought I would update for future reference. I did get a tote full of HFCS 42. I added a gallon of Honey B Healthy and a gallon of Honey B Healthy amino B to it with 25 gallons of water. First week the boardman feeders sat in below freezing temps and never started to crystalize. I think the oils in the HBH makes all the difference in the world.:thumbsup:


----------

